# Using a Roamio Cable version without cable card to get OTA



## calvinko (Jul 19, 2015)

Getting tired of the Cable company and their issues with cablecards, tuner adapters and their run around. I want to know if my Roamio cable version (not OTA) can get OTA without cable card or adapter hook up to it, I only want to get OTA channel with my home antenna


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

calvinko said:


> Getting tired of the Cable company and their issues with cablecards, tuner adapters and their run around. I want to know if my Roamio cable version (not OTA) can get OTA without cable card or adapter hook up to it, I only want to get OTA channel with my home antenna


Should work fine. Just rerun Guided Setup.

You might get a first look at your lineup by using www.zap2it.com, adding your zipcode, and selecting OTA. It's a rough guess and will probably be a bit optimistic.

Please note that you can run the Guided setup at anytime to see your lineup. A TiVo doesn't know PSIP. Just check your Channel List.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Roamio Basic only


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

calvinko said:


> Getting tired of the Cable company and their issues with cablecards, tuner adapters and their run around. I want to know if my Roamio cable version (not OTA) can get OTA without cable card or adapter hook up to it, I only want to get OTA channel with my home antenna


If you have a TCD846500, the least expensive of the original 3 Roamio models, the one with only 4 tuners instead of 6, it can do either digital cable or digital Over The Air, but not both at the same time.

If that's what you have, and it's set up for cable, you'll have to go through at least part of Guided Setup again (go into Settings and find Channels, Channel List, and tell it you have the wrong lineup) to set it up to use OTA, at which point it won't do cable anymore.

You can always change it back later if you, or a future owner, want to.

If you have one of the more expensive 6 tuner units, the TCD848000, known as the Roamio Plus, or a TCD840300, known as the Roamio Pro, then your unit doesn't have any OTA tuners and you can't do OTA on it.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Right, I would have preferred the plus or pros, but no OTA tuners.

Tivo should sell a external USB tuner for those owners.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Only the 4 tuner Roamio basic model can receive OTA OR Cable. OTA model differs only minus the cable card slot and appropriate software.


----------



## calvinko (Jul 19, 2015)

On the TIVO Site they call my boxes TiVo Series 5


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

calvinko said:


> On the TIVO Site they call my boxes TiVo Series 5


All Roamio boxes are series 5. Your model number or TSN should start with 846.


----------

